# 90s Emo????



## Belogenberg

Is there anyone out there that listens to this stuff besides me?? Cap'n jazz, the promise ring, sunny day real estate, etc...??? i know it doesn't have washboard or blast beats, but its still fucking awesome!!


----------



## Crocodile

Oh god. That's the first good music I got into. My friend Jared and I were obsessed with Sunny Day Real Estate when I was in high school, and I still love them. Diary is one of the greatest albums ever. 

It really fucking bothers me what the word "emo" means now. There's no resemblance between "our emo" and most people's "emo". The mainstream didn't even really bother to imitate old emo; they just liquid shat on that word, completely enveloping and covering it to obscure its real meaning. 

And for that reason, I don't really tell people I listen to 90's emo because most people just aren't gonna fuckin get it. They just think "who is this chode?" People should check out Rites of Spring, Braid, Cap'n Jazz, and all those other great bands because it's sad how neglected they are in punk culture as of late.


----------



## Belogenberg

Exactly!! I posted this and pretty much expected a bunch of "fuck panic at the disco"s. Today's "emo" horrifies me. The emotion these older bands contain is gone in about 90% of our current music scenes. It's really too bad more people won't give em a chance.


----------



## Crocodile

Yeah, it's true. But I mean, at the same time there are some resurgences here and there. I mean, look at Algernon Cadwalleder or Field Day. There are some who still appreciate the concepts contained within that genre.


----------



## danmurphyiv

love this stuff. snowing, and braid and as mentioned above algernon all still staty true to a great genre. it seems most of this music comes out of philedelphia. my buddy an i managed to get a bunch of bands to come up to massachussets a couple months ago for a show in his basement.


----------



## dharma bum

what the shit?


----------



## fluffytheskakid

Rites of Spring, and if you're into the heavier side, Saetia/Circle Takes the Square/Pianos Become Teeth are good too.


----------



## sons of vipers

American Football is my jam


----------



## MrD

fluffytheskakid said:


> Rites of Spring, and if you're into the heavier side, Saetia/Circle Takes the Square/Pianos Become Teeth are good too.


 
fuuuuuuuuuck yeah!


----------



## trystero

vlv shout out?


----------



## ruther

Most definitely! Indian Summer and Moss Icon are two of my favorite bands. I'm always so anxious about turning people onto this style of music because the connotation that comes with the word 'emo.' But anyway, so much good music!


----------



## ruther

Actually, I just recently made this mix for someone as an introduction to the genre: http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/69318_452172303345_503138345_5275224_6393348_n.jpg


----------



## Alaska

Aye, for sure. More of a Screamo guy.

And one of my favorite screamo bands have THE worst name ever, and I will never tell someone who has never listened to any real emo to listen to them just because of the name itself... "I Would Set Myself On Fire For You." 

Name aside, they're fucking amazing. Their song Chinese Freeze Tag should be a fucking screamo anthem. It's so good.

And yeah, of course I love all the ones you have to like. Envy, Circle Takes The Square, Saetia... Also a big fan of Hot Cross, Ex-Wife, pg. 99, City of Caterpillar, etc. etc.

I'm really digging the more recent trend of blending emo/skramz with post-rock. The World Is A Beautiful Place And I Am No Longer Afraid To Die and Envy do a great job of that. Amazing stuff.


----------



## lalt

any one listen to Drive Like Jehu? I think they might fall into the category.. "emo" and "post-hardcore". Both categories seem to be pretty much the same thing. As far as the 90's stuff.


----------



## Myechtatel

I like Sunny Day Real Estate. Never listened to any of the others though. Most 2000 and later emo is garbage but I gotta say, Hawthorne Heights is really good for an emo band. Everything after that sucked though cause everyone just tried to copy the hell out of them.


----------



## waquaxy

FUCK YEA DUDE! 
I am totally a fuckin 90s kid. I'm 17 and super fucking into the 90s emo movement. I cannot fucking stand when people refer to self-mutilation, black eyes, crying and romanticized emotional bullshit as emo. Snowing, Braid, Algernon, I hate Myself, it's all so good. Then the emo-violence, skramz get-down is fucking blasting our minds into submission. I would set myelf on fire for you is one of my favorite band hands down. Lot's of those emo/screamo-esque bands are really fucking important to me. Fugazi, orchid, bucket full of teeth, off minor, jawbreaker, city of caterpillar, moss icon, circle takes the square, I hate myself, portraits of past, it's all madness. most of it is just raw and emotive and i think that's what art is supposed to fucking be. so yea, along with hella other stuff, 90s em is fucking awesome.


----------



## plagueship

finally a thread i can get behind! moss icon are amazing, and so is the side project breathing walker which was basically moss icon with a violin instead of guitar. but i have to say rainer maria are the best fucking emo band ever.

for those who like the more screamo 90s emo it's all about portraits of past, 400 years and tipping canoe


----------



## plagueship

hey! here are two amazing archives of free music!

http://www.mediafire.com/emoisdead
http://www.mediafire.com/screamoisdead


----------



## MrD

plagueship said:


> hey! here are two amazing archives of free music!


 
You are my new best friend.


----------



## Tripthetramp

Hell yes for Sunny Day Real Estate!
I was like 7 thru 17 in the 90's, perfect age for musical development. Sunny day, Policy of 3, Get Up Kids, Circle Takes the square, Cap n' jazz, At The Drive in. Man my rents hated my music haha


----------



## makan kotoran

Circle Takes the square.
really into emoviolence, more of a screamo/grindcore blend, bands like Orchid or my longtime personal favorite, My Precious, crazy experimental emovoilence from Singapore


----------



## tobepxt

Great music in this thread...


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Us


makan kotoran said:


> Circle Takes the square.
> really into emoviolence, more of a screamo/grindcore blend, bands like Orchid or my longtime personal favorite, My Precious, crazy experimental emovoilence from Singapore


Used to see circle takes the square all the time when I lived in savannah.. Not sure I'd call them emo tho.. They're pretty noisy.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I completely missed that whole genre all together. I was listening to other stuff then, wonder if I missed anything. Thanks for suggesting some new stuff for me to check out.

"UPDATE" Just checked it out on youtube, dont think I missed anything".


----------



## Carey 5000

American Football, At the Drive-In, Braid, Circle takes square, Last Days of April, Sunny Day Real Estate, Ben Folds Five, Hot Water Music
I mostly like metal, real hip hop, punk and weird ass indie shit but there is some good stuff ^

and to the guy who digs hawthorne heights and thinks every other "emo" band is just biting their shit, I couldn't disagree more and strongly suggest you cut your wrist, black your eyes, fall asleep tonight and die. because you kill me.


----------



## daveycrockett

shits trash, some of the most pathetic shit ive seen try to pass for music, this garbage is how metal started to change for the worse, with no aggression left just whining little BOYS. but if i guess thats how you feel and want to hear wah,wah,wah,wwaaaaahhhh


----------



## slurricane

daveycrockett said:


> shits trash, some of the most pathetic shit ive seen try to pass for music, this garbage is how metal started to change for the worse, with no aggression left just whining little BOYS. but if i guess thats how you feel and want to hear wah,wah,wah,wwaaaaahhhh


i don't think i've ever read a more ignorant scrap of SHIT, concerning emotive hardcore
you should fucking kill yourself


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

I've just recently been getting in to it. think Small Brown Bike deserves a mention as well, thanks to the person who put up those links got some music for my road trip now.


----------



## daveycrockett

that MR. ignoramus to youuu shithead, some 20 yr old punk is gonna tell me about metal fuck off. "emotive hardcore?waahhhawaHHH WAHHHH"ah im scared if i tell you to kill yourself too you might just put some of your crappy ass music on and do it.


----------



## daveycrockett

highwayman said:


> I completely missed that whole genre all together. I was listening to other stuff then, wonder if I missed anything. Thanks for suggesting some new stuff for me to check out.
> 
> "UPDATE" Just checked it out on youtube, dont think I missed anything".


dont think i missed anything, you definitely did not .. listened to all what was talked about and you all should be ashamed of yourselves, ibet you all love the rap music too probably switch off between or make MIX tapes of the stuff,


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

daveycrockett said:


> that MR. ignoramus to youuu shithead, some 20 yr old punk is gonna tell me about metal fuck off. "emotive hardcore?waahhhawaHHH WAHHHH"ah im scared if i tell you to kill yourself too you might just put some of your crappy ass music on and do it.


 
yeah i love that come back "OH I'M OLDER THEN YOU SO I'M ALLOWED TO BE AN IGNORANT JADED ASSHOLE!" I'm sure you listened to a few songs by a few bands and wrote the whole thing off. I thought when you got older you use suppose to be grow up and stop being an elitist music Nazi. some of these band are some of the most technical grind bands you could ever hear, some are straight power violence with emotional lyrics. I'm 26 and tell you something about metal your a fucking moron if you ever think that metal bands didn't ever get emotional and write songs about depression. I bet you'll come back with some ignorant response like yeah fuckin gay ass hair metal or those or the shity songs nobody likes. Depression happens people write about it so other people can identify with it not feel alone, any true metal fan will tell you metal is for the outcast the loner, the loser, some where they can go to feel they belong. grow the fuck up.

This isn't metal at all nope
<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value=""></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param>


----------



## daveycrockett

not that good, if you like death metal why dont you listen to some deicide or napalm death or death or carcass or, but the vocals on this sound like a screaming little boy, its not that good, i wouldnt lie about it either, i guess you music really does suck balls if thats the hardest fastest angriest shit youve got ,oh man , this music has lost its aggression, music like slayer, exodus, megadeth, i saw this band orchid on you tube i guess i reallly didnt like it. sorry dude. i just hate seeing those fuckin emo kids whining all time about nothing,"oh im depressed wah wah wah about some stupid shit" fuckin hang up


----------



## daveycrockett

how dare you calll yourself thrash anything, when was the last time you got in a pit and really thrashed , obituary was a good pit biohazard deicide yeah... metal... pits...thrash....not wah wah wah my


----------



## makan kotoran

MUST DOWNLOAD.
My Precious- Everything So Far
http://www.mediafire.com/?ib66anfba676gg5


----------



## Samejima

Belogenberg said:


> Is there anyone out there that listens to this stuff besides me?? Cap'n jazz, the promise ring, sunny day real estate, etc...??? i know it doesn't have washboard or blast beats, but its still fucking awesome!!


 
Who doesn't love 90's emo. Mmm Waxwing ‹33


----------



## daveycrockett

allright everyones entitled to their own opinion but i still think it blows


----------



## JelloBiafra

My favorite 90's emo band is probably jawbreaker, weezer is always a good listen, smashing pumpkins is a no brainer, fugazi is fucking sweet, i hate myself is more screamo but that rules too, braid is sweet. CHECK OUT CAP'N JAZZ that band rules so hard


----------



## drinkwindexx

DUDE, FUCK YES. Saves the Day and Jawbreaker!


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Those who like jawbreaker may like Red Forty. Ben Nichols from Lucero.. Yeah, his old band


----------

